# Warm Water Discharges on the Ohio



## nkybigcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys I was just wondering if any of you ever do any good fishing the warm water discharges of the plants on the Ohio during the winter. Aberdeen, Moscow, the mine on the KY side, maybe the drywall plant in silver grove, ky. I have heard it can be good fishing for stripers this time of year but have never done it. it seems that the sauger arent biting as good as they were about a month ago so i figured might give some stripers a try. gonna go out tomorrow so any information on the discharges and their location would be great. Also, more specifically, if anyone knows where the Moscow discharge is that would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

Try the creek coming out at the upriver side of Beckjord. Don't know about the others


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Beckjords discharge is in river You can find it watching your tempture gage its hard to stay on some times. Moscow has cooling ponds and doesn't discharge any warm water that I know of. Manchester is one of the biggist crap shoots I have ever fished. But I find it to be best when it sub zero.
the colder the better. But thats no given its feast or famon There is not much room to fish there so my advice is go during the week.
Weekends can be combat fishing and if your on foot you may not have a place to fish unless your there before light and even at that you may get
a few locals who will bogart there way right on top of you and they have no manners some times.The down side is the parking lot the police patrol it but I see window glass on the ground every time I go there. You won't get to many replys to your post because of the crows that show up there on the weekends no one will post. I have been scoulded for reporting by other members so I don't post fishing reports on that spot anymore.


----------

